# nvidia-Treiber; altes Problem und ein paar Fragen

## TheSmallOne

Hi,

bisher habe ich den nvidia-Treiber aufgrund diverser Probleme eigentlich immer gemieden und meist den nv-Treiber von xorg verwendet.

Da dieser mir nun aber seit dem letzten Update auch Probleme macht denke ich darüber nach vielleicht doch in Zukunft dauerhaft den Treiber von nvidia zu verwenden.

Also hab' ich ihn mir mal installiert (1.0.8776-r1) und zumindest scheint er dieses Mal nicht abzustürzen oder sonstwie besonders instabil zu laufen. Allerdings gibt es doch noch ein ziemlich nerviges Problem, welches ich gerne gelöst hätte.

Und zwar kann ich von X aus nicht vernünftig auf die Konsole zurückkehren. Ich erhalte zwar die Konsole (nicht irgendwelchen Pixelmüll oder einen schwarzen Bildschirm, was wohl auch vorkommen kann, wie ich so gelesen habe) aber in einer völlig falschen Auflösung. Ich sehe also nur die obersten 25 Zeilen.

Das Problem scheint schon ziemlich alt zu sein; zumindest waren alle Webseiten, die ich bei Google so gefunden habe mindestens zwei Jahre alt. Die ein oder andere davon erwähnte einen Patch, allerdings mit Verweisen auf eine Webseite, die es heute nicht mehr zu geben scheint.

Ich verwende übrigens keinen Framebuffer oder so. Ich setze lediglich mit vga=0x0f07 die Auflösung hoch und verwende dann einen entsprechenden Zeichensatz.

Kennt vielleicht jemand eine andere Lösung für dieses Problem, oder hat einen Link zu einem existierenden Ziel?

So, das war mein Problem, jetzt noch ein paar kleine Fragen:

In der Doku zum nvidia-Treiber steht zum TV-Ausgang, dass man dort die Einstellungen

    HorizSync 30-50

    VertRefresh 60

verwenden soll. Was ich mich nun Frage: Es gibt doch auch Fernsehgeräte mit 100Hz oder so. Kann man da andere Einstellungen verwenden, oder bringt das den Treiber durcheinander?

Ebenso gibt es auch Fernseher im 16:9 Format. Hier wäre meine Frage, ob es möglich ist diese mit einer angemessenen Auflösung anzusprechen, oder ob es dem TV-Out Chip nur möglich ist 4:3 Auflösungen wie 800x600 hinzubekommen.

----------

## firefly

ohne zu wissen welche Nvidia graka du genau hast kann man dir nicht helfen

----------

## UTgamer

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ...
> 
> So, das war mein Problem, jetzt noch ein paar kleine Fragen:
> ...

 

Nur zum Thema Auflösung und Frequenz

HorizSync 30-50, VertRefresh 60, sind Angaben für TFT/Plasmabildschirme, Röhrenbildschirme wären damit untersteuert und flimmern.

Die VertRefresh berechnet sich nicht nur nach der Größe des anzeigenden Bildschirms sondern auch nach der Pixelanzahl des Gerätes.

Ich hoffe der Text ist dir nicht zu lang, aber das sollte jeder verstehen können.

Ein Mensch kann ab 25-26 Bildern pro Sekunde keinen Unterschied mehr festtellen zu einem echten bewegten Bild. Im Kino sind es sogar aus Gründen des Geldes nur 24 (Voll-)Bilder / Sek.

Nun ein Monitor/Fernseher hat eine floureszierende Schicht (Röhre) oder leuchtende Pixel (TFT/Plasma).

Diese Technik hat einen Nachteil.

Du möchtest ja gerne z.B. bei Schrift einen schnellen Schwarz/Weiß - Übergang beim Scrollen haben. Also muß ein heller Bildpixel auch mal zügig aufhören zu leuchten.

Da viel den Ingeneuren des letzten Jahrhunderts etwas ganz sinnvolles ein, sie machten auf den in Reih und Glied geordneten Pixeln auf Anzeigegeräten statt den 25 ganzen Bildern / Sek. eben 2 * 25 halben Bildern.

Sie brachten auf alle geraden Zeilen des Schirms jede 2 Reihe des zu übertragenden Bildes auf. Kam der Elektronenstrahl unten am Ende des Bildschirmes an hatte er bereits oben wieder aufgehört zu leuchten, aber jetzt statt in 1/25 Sekunden wurde das Bild doppelt so schnell in 1/50 Sekunden abgespielt was das menschliche Augen nicht mehr wahr zunehmen vermag.

D.h. in einer 1/50 Sekunde sah man ein halbes Bild von jeder gerade Zeile. 

In den nächsten 1/50 Sekunden schickte man den Elektronenstrahl eben nochmal oben anfangend los mit der anderen Hälte des Bildes und den ungeraden Zeilen. Beide halben Bilder zusammen gaben in einer 25stel Sekunde das gesammte Bild auf dem Schirm.

Doch mit der Zeit wurden die Bildschirme immer größer, Anfangs gingen die Geräte sellten über eine 50 Zentimeter-Diagonale heraus, doch als nun die 70-74 cm Diagonalen wirtschaftlich verkauft werden konnten, merkte man das die Elektronenstrahlgeschwindigkeit und die Leuchtzeit der floureszierenden Schichten nicht mehr ausreichten mit ihren 1/50 Sekunden = 50 Herz. Man nahm das Flimmern wieder war. In den 80er Jahren wurde dann die 100 Hz Technik auf den Markt gebracht, am Endgerät wurde der Elektronenstrahl also nicht 2 mal pro Bild auf den Weg geschickt sondern jetzt 4 mal, nur damit das Bild nicht mehr flimmerte.

Nun Computermonitore sind zwar kleiner als Fernseher haben aber mehr Pixel in Breite und Reihe, die muß der Strahl aber auch alle auf der langen Strecke abfahren. Hierzu braucht er aber länger als 50 Hz. 

100 Hz für einen hochauflösenden guten Monitor bei 1600*1200 Pixeln oder höher sind Standart, alles unter 95 Hz schädigt die Augen und Konzentrationsfähigkeit. Wessen Monitor die 95 Hz nicht schafft sollte auf diese Auflösung seiner Gesundheit wegen selbst verzichten.

Für Röhrengeräte gilt:

Also je größer die Bildschirmdiagonale, desto höher die Hz Zahl.

Also je höher die Pixelanzahl, desto höher die Hz Zahl.

Für TFTs (Selbstleuchtend, Hintergrundleutend, OLEDs, LEDs) und Plasmas gilt die Angabe von nVidia:

TFT/Plasmas werden Standartmäßig immer mit 60Hz angesteuert, denen ist es egal ob du mit mehr kommen möchtest. Das Regeln die intern je nach Hersteller anders (Standarts sind hier verpöhnt, jeder Hersteller seinen Brei).

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *firefly wrote:*   

> ohne zu wissen welche Nvidia graka du genau hast kann man dir nicht helfen

 

<Hand vor die Stirn klatsch> Autsch, das war wohl wirklich dumm.

Chipsatz ist GeForce4 MX 4000 (mit TV-Out)

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> HorizSync 30-50, VertRefresh 60, sind Angaben für TFT/Plasmabildschirme, Röhrenbildschirme wären damit untersteuert und flimmern.

 

Wenn Röhrengeräte damit untersteuert sind, wieso gibt Nvidia dann diese Werte als Empfehlung für den TV-Ausgang? Man sollte doch davon ausgehen können, dass Fernsehgeräte (die ja in der Regel an diesem Ausgang hängen) noch immer zum überwiegenden Teil Röhrengeräte sind, auch wenn in letzter Zeit TFT und Plasmafernseher stark zulegen.

Was wären denn dann passende Werte, für einen normalen Fernseher von sagen wir mal etwa 80cm Bilddiagonale?

----------

## firefly

ähm die diagonale größenangabe hat bei reinen TV-Geräten keinen einfluss auf die Auflösung.

Die Auflösung beträgt für PAL-Geräte (Europa TV-Norm) 768 x 576.

----------

## UTgamer

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Was wären denn dann passende Werte, für einen normalen Fernseher von sagen wir mal etwa 80cm Bilddiagonale?

 

 *firefly wrote:*   

> ähm die diagonale größenangabe hat bei reinen TV-Geräten keinen einfluss auf die Auflösung.
> 
> Die Auflösung beträgt für PAL-Geräte (Europa TV-Norm) 768 x 576.

 

Genau so ist es, europäisches PAL und Secam (Frankreich, nur andere Farbnorm, in S/W sind beide gleich) haben immer eine Auflösung von 768 x 576 Pixeln. Gehst du näher an diesen 80 cm Diagonalenbildschirm heran erkennst du jedes einzelne Pixel für sich. 

Es gibt auch 80 cm Diagonalen ohne 100 Hz, hier hat der Röhrenhersteller a) eine andere Chemie für seine floureszierende Schicht genommen und b) die Elektonenstrahlbeschleunigung (KV) um einiges erhöht. Der Vorteil, die Farbbrillianz ist etwas höher als bei der 100 Hz Technik, der Nachteil ist diese Geräte altern etwas schneller.

Du steuerst den großen Fernseher weiterhin mit 50 Hz an, der Fernseher bei dieser Größenordnung digitalisiert das Bild selbstständig und verdoppelt es intern auf 100 Hz, um dem Flimmern zu entgehen.

Die amerikanischen Fernseher arbeiten nach der NTSC-Fernsehnorm mit 640*480 Pixeln bei 60 Hz.

Die nVidia-Angaben für TVs gelten für die USA, in Europa stellst du für einen Fernseher in PAL/Secam also eine Vertrefresh von 50 Hz ein.  :Wink: 

---

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> ... Chipsatz ist GeForce4 MX 4000 (mit TV-Out)

 

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Also hab' ich ihn mir mal installiert (1.0.8776-r1) und zumindest scheint er dieses Mal nicht abzustürzen oder sonstwie besonders instabil zu laufen. Allerdings gibt es doch noch ein ziemlich nerviges Problem, welches ich gerne gelöst hätte.

 

Es gibt 2 nVidia-Treibermodelle, 

- für die Modelle bis einschließlich Geforce2 verwendet man diese Treiber:

   x11-drivers/nvidia-legacy-drivers

   Latest version available: 1.0.7184

- für die Modelle ab Geforce 3 aufwärts diese Treiber:

  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

  Latest version available: 1.0.9755-r1

Du verwendest 1.0.8776-r1 warum nimmst du nicht die aktuelle Version des Treibers?

Und da du nach dem TV-Out gefragt hast nehme ich an du hast ihn konfiguriert und angeschlossen.

Den Fehler den du beschreibst den habe ich schonmal gehört. Wenn du denn durch den aktuellen Treiber nicht wegbekommst, dann klemme doch einmal das TV-Anschlußkabel ab, denn es gibt Karten die beim Umschalten zwischen X (nVidia-Treiber) und Konsole (nicht nVidia) ihre Auflösung bei angeschlossenem Kabel selbst redefinieren. 

Also über Netzschalter ausschalten, das TV-Kabel abziehen und dann Rechner starten. Geht dann das Umschalten richtig?

Gruß

----------

## firefly

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es gibt 2 nVidia-Treibermodelle, 
> 
> - für die Modelle bis einschließlich Geforce2 verwendet man diese Treiber:
> ...

 

Falsch es gibt mitterlerweile einen 2. version der "legacy" treiber und zwar für die Geforce3  und Geforce4 karten (1.0.9631)

die 1.0-97xx reihe hat nur noch unterstützung für karten >= GeforceFX.

siehe http://www.nvidia.com//object/IO_32667.html

----------

## UTgamer

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *UTgamer wrote:*   
> 
> Es gibt 2 nVidia-Treibermodelle, 
> 
> - für die Modelle bis einschließlich Geforce2 verwendet man diese Treiber:
> ...

 

O, öfter mal was neues, thx.

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Du verwendest 1.0.8776-r1 warum nimmst du nicht die aktuelle Version des Treibers?

 

Da musst du die Gentoo-Leute fragen. Die scheinen schließlich der Meinung zu sein, das die anderen Versionen nicht stabil genug sind, sonst hätten sie sie ja im x86.  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Und da du nach dem TV-Out gefragt hast nehme ich an du hast ihn konfiguriert und angeschlossen.
> 
> Den Fehler den du beschreibst den habe ich schonmal gehört. Wenn du denn durch den aktuellen Treiber nicht wegbekommst, dann klemme doch einmal das TV-Anschlußkabel ab, denn es gibt Karten die beim Umschalten zwischen X (nVidia-Treiber) und Konsole (nicht nVidia) ihre Auflösung bei angeschlossenem Kabel selbst redefinieren. 
> 
> Also über Netzschalter ausschalten, das TV-Kabel abziehen und dann Rechner starten. Geht dann das Umschalten richtig?

 

Hm, nach etwa rumprobieren scheint es mir, als reiche es schon den TV-Ausgang einfach aus der Konfiguration rauszunehmen um das Umschalten funktionieren zu lassen.

Das heißt dann wohl unterm Strich, dass ich mich in einer Sitzung entweder dafür entscheiden kann den TV-Ausgang zu verwenden und dann auf eine funktionierende Konsole verzichten muß, oder aber eine funktionierende Konsole habe, aber kein TV-Out.

Naja, optimal ist das zwar immernoch nicht, aber zumindest akzeptabel genug um den Treiber weiterhin zu verwenden.  :Smile: 

----------

## UTgamer

So ungefähr, es liegt an dem Kartenhersteller. 

Manche Hersteller haben da irgendwo einen Fehler gemacht, der tritt nicht bei allen Karten auf dem Markt auf. Das Problem ist altbekannt (Windows kennt keine Konsole ohne nVidia-Treiber, also hatten manche Hersteller selbst einen Umschalter auf ihre Boards integriert bei Anschluß der Kabel um unter MS-Windows den Anwendern es einfacher zu machen). Ich glaube im engl. älteren Teil des Forums gibt es dazu auch bereits Beiträge. Evtl. war es eine Treiberversion die dieses Problem beheben konnte oder ein Eintrag unter den Devices in der xorg.conf. Ich empfehle dir mal danach nach suchen.

----------

## misterjack

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Falsch es gibt mitterlerweile einen 2. version der "legacy" treiber und zwar für die Geforce3  und Geforce4 karten (1.0.9631)
> 
> die 1.0-97xx reihe hat nur noch unterstützung für karten >= GeforceFX.
> 
> siehe http://www.nvidia.com//object/IO_32667.html

 

Oh, wusste ich auch noch nicht. Hab ich mal in http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/NVidia aufgenommen  :Smile: 

----------

